# Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit



## janleo (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich kenne schon viele Diskussionen um und über das Thema Dick- oder Laichdorsch, ich kenne auch die vielschichtigen Argumente die dagegen sprechen. An dieser Stelle will ich gerne nochmal eine Argumentationskette anbringen, auf die mich gestern Abend ein Freund gebracht hat!

Er sagte folgendes:

"Was ändert sich eigentlich am Resultat, ob ich einen weiblichen Dorsch im Juni, Juli, August, September oder einen Laichdorsch im Januar sowie Februar fange? Wenn ich ein und den selben weiblichen Dorsch im September fange, dann kann er keinen Laich produzieren und wenn ich ihn im Februar fange kann er nicht ablaichen. Das Resulatat ist das gleiche!"

Wenn ich also die Predigen von jenen höre, die Dickdorschangler als Pervers bezeichnen, dann muss ich doch eigentlich vom Resultat her das ganze in Frage stellen.

Wenn ich diesen Gedanken der Idealisten glaubhaft weiterverfolgen will, die deshalb gegen den Dickdorschfang sind weil sie den Bestand schützen wollen ... dann, ja dann muss ich ihnen eigentlich wiedersprechen und sie verbessern: "Wenn der Bestand sich erholen soll und muss, dann müsst ihr nicht nur keine Dickdorsche fangen, SONDERN JEDEN WEIBLICHEN DORSCH DEN IHR FANG SOFORT ZURÜCKSETZEN!

Das wäre die einzig logische Folge, damit sich der Dorschbestand erholen kann! Denn es ist völlig egal wann ihr den weiblichen Dorsch fangt, er kann nicht mehr ablaichen!

Ich bin gespannt auf die folgende Diskussion!

Ich möchte zum anmerken, dass es sich um eine Grundsatzdiskussion handelt und nicht um meine Überzeugung! Ich bitte daher um eine sachliche und auf Tatssachen beruhende Diskussion #6 

Lieben Gruss
JanLeo°


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



janleo schrieb:


> Ich möchte zum anmerken, dass es sich um eine Grundsatzdiskussion handelt und nicht um meine Überzeugung! Ich bitte daher um eine sachliche und auf Tatssachen beruhende Diskussion #6



bin ich ja mal gespannt  .... #c
über kurz oder klang artet das sowieso wieder aus ... also laß es doch gleich lieber ... |uhoh:


----------



## tamandua (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Mag ja alles richtig sein, was du schreibst, auch ist dein Ziel, eine sachliche Diskussion zum Thema zu starten, ein durchaus heeres. Jedoch wirst du bitter enttäuscht werden, denn das Thema Laichdorsch ist hier im Board immer eines der alljährlich wiederkehrenden Themen, zu denen sich verschiedenste Boardies nach Herzenslust in die Haare kriegen. Man kann gewissermaßen die Uhr danach stellen Bedauerlich zwar, aber Tatsache.


----------



## MefoProf (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Im "Rekordzanderthread" sind alle Argumente, wann man den Fisch fängt, ausgiebig diskutiert worden. Schau da mal nach.

Für mich persönlich ist das ganz simpel: Je länger es bis zur nächsten Laichzeit ist, desto geringer sind die Chancen des Fisches, diese noch zu erleben. Ein halbes - ein ganzes Jahr ist ne lange Zeit im Leben eines Fisches und Gefahren gibt es viele. Aber das Argument ist für mich auch nur zweitrangig. Entscheidender finde ich, dass mit Laich gestopfte Fische in der Regel nicht besonders lecker sind und deshalb lasse ich das von vornherein.


----------



## angelschnur (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Ich denke das es auch darum geht, das es einen Zeitraum geben sollte wo der Dorsch nicht beangelt werden darf. Und somit über das Jahr letztentlich auch weniger gefangen wird. Was dann wiederum dem Dorschbestand zu gute kommt.

MfG

  Angelschnur


----------



## nordman (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

das problem bei der laichdorschfischerei ist hauptsæchlich, dass sich wæhrend der laichzeit fische aus einem grossen gebiet auf engem raum konzentrieren. wenn man in diesem gebiet intensiv fischt, fængt man somit mehr grosse, laichreife fische, als es sonst møglich wære und richtet damit einen grøsseren schaden an.

fuer den fischbestand ist es erwiesenermassen vollkommen egal, wann die fische gefangen werden, es kommt einzig auf die individuenzahl an, die bestand entnommen wird. der verlust darf nicht grøsser sein, als der fischbestand durch reproduktion ausgleichen kann. sagen wir, ein bestand von einer million fische kann den jæhrlichen verlust von 300.000 fischen durch reproduktion ausgleichen, rein hypothetisch gedacht.
damit ist es egal, ob diese 300.000 fische vor, nach oder sogar nur ausschliesslich wæhrend der laichzeit gefangen werden.

allerdings macht eine gezielte fischerei an den sammelplætzen der laichfische eine ueberfischung, das heisst eine ueberschreitung dieser 300.000 viel wahrscheinlicher, da die fische sich auf engerem raum konzentrieren. daher wære es wohl sinnvoller, die laichgebiete als schutzzonen auszurufen und dort jegliche fischerei zu untersagen.

das problem ist, dass derzeit bei den allermeisten fischbestænden weltweit bei weitem mehr entnommen wird, als durch reproduktion wieder heranwachsen kann.

man kønnte also sagen, dass es nicht sehr viel verwerflicher ist, ostseedorsche wæhrend der laichzeit zu befischen, als sie ueberhaupt zu befischen. alle angler, die auf der ostsee dorsche fischen, muessen sich im klaren sein, dass ohnehin schon zuviel entnommen wird, und jeder fisch, der von einem angler gefangen wird, verschlimmert die lage noch.

man sollte sich also eher fragen, ob man als angler den dorsch nicht vielleicht lieber generell in ruhe lassen sollte, anstatt diese ewige in nichts resultierende laichfischdiskussion loszutreten.


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Erstens wäre da die Sache mit dem Verzehr...wieso muss man so einen Fisch, der tausende Nachkommen im Bauch hat, mitnehmen, wenn man ihn eh nicht vernünftig essen kann?
Es kann doch nicht der Sinn sein, nur wegen Rekordgeilheit tausenden Dorschies die Lebenschance zu nehmen? 

Zweitens, wenn der Dorsch den ganzen Sommer überlebt hat, dann möchte ich ihm nicht so kurz vorm Ziel noch das Leben nehmen.

Drittens, du schreibst immer nur von Dorschweibchen. Meinste die Eier befruchten sich von alleine? #q 

Die anderen Argumente wurden eigentlich schon genannt. 
Was ich aber nochmal anführen wollte. Bei den meisten Süßwasserfischen diskutiert niemand über die Schonzeit während der Laichzeit #c  Hier ist es Gang und Gebe...
Sind die Kollegen ausm Süßwasser wichtiger als die Salzwasserfraktion?


----------



## fjordbutt (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

bin gespannt was in dem thread in zwei stunden los ist....diskusionen die zu nichts führen|uhoh: 



ps: ich glaube zu wissen, das ich noch nie einen laichdorsch gefangen habe#h 

pps nordmann
das mit den schutzzonen ist eigendlich ne super idee, nur schwer durchzusetzen


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



nordman schrieb:


> das problem bei der laichdorschfischerei ist hauptsæchlich, dass sich wæhrend der laichzeit fische aus einem grossen gebiet auf engem raum konzentrieren. wenn man in diesem gebiet intensiv fischt, fængt man somit mehr grosse, laichreife fische, als es sonst møglich wære und richtet damit einen grøsseren schaden an.
> 
> fuer den fischbestand ist es erwiesenermassen vollkommen egal, wann die fische gefangen werden, es kommt einzig auf die individuenzahl an, die bestand entnommen wird. der verlust darf nicht grøsser sein, als der fischbestand durch reproduktion ausgleichen kann. sagen wir, ein bestand von einer million fische kann den jæhrlichen verlust von 300.000 fischen durch reproduktion ausgleichen, rein hypothetisch gedacht.
> damit ist es egal, ob diese 300.000 fische vor, nach oder sogar nur ausschliesslich wæhrend der laichzeit gefangen werden.
> ...


 
Damit ist alles Wesentliche gesagt.

Grundsatzdiskussion beendet. Punkt fertig.

Uli


----------



## nordman (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> ps: ich glaube zu wissen, das ich noch nie einen laichdorsch gefangen habe#h



doch, hast du. alle dorsche sind laichdorsche, frueher oder spæter.

leider zeigt sich in der realitæt, dass gar keine schutzmassnahmen leicht durchzusetzen sind, da immer irgendeine lobby dagegen ist.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



nordman schrieb:


> das problem bei der laichdorschfischerei ist hauptsæchlich, dass sich wæhrend der laichzeit fische aus einem grossen gebiet auf engem raum konzentrieren. wenn man in diesem gebiet intensiv fischt, fængt man somit mehr grosse, laichreife fische, als es sonst møglich wære und richtet damit einen grøsseren schaden an.
> 
> fuer den fischbestand ist es erwiesenermassen vollkommen egal, wann die fische gefangen werden, es kommt einzig auf die individuenzahl an, die bestand entnommen wird. der verlust darf nicht grøsser sein, als der fischbestand durch reproduktion ausgleichen kann. sagen wir, ein bestand von einer million fische kann den jæhrlichen verlust von 300.000 fischen durch reproduktion ausgleichen, rein hypothetisch gedacht.
> damit ist es egal, ob diese 300.000 fische vor, nach oder sogar nur ausschliesslich wæhrend der laichzeit gefangen werden.
> ...



|good: !!! #6


----------



## janleo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



nordman schrieb:


> man sollte sich also eher fragen, ob man als angler den dorsch nicht vielleicht lieber generell in ruhe lassen sollte, anstatt diese ewige in nichts resultierende laichfischdiskussion loszutreten.


 

hallo nordman,

ich habe dein posting sehr aufmerksam gelesen, aber das wesentliche finde ich im grunde genommen im letzten satz. wenn du mein posting ebenfalls aufmerksam gelesen hast, dann findest du im grunde genommen diesen ansatz auch bei mir.

der dorsch ist überfischt und es ist völlig egal wann er gefangen wird. ein gefangener dorsch führt zu dezimierung des bestands. ob es nun ein weibchen oder ein männchen ist auch egal, was nutzen uns die ganzen weiber, wenn sie nicht mehr befruchtet werden.

laichdorsch wird übrigens nachweisslich fast überall in der ostsee gefangen! warum? weil er entweder auf dem weg zu seinen laichplätzen ist oder sein ziel erreicht hat.
natürlich gebe ich dir recht, mitten in den ablaichgebieten ist es wie aquariumfischerei. fischschutzzonen sollten genauso wie nationalparks geschützt werden und ein befischen besonders kommerziell sollte verboten werden.


gruss janleo°


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Lieber Janleo,

wenn man das von mir zitierte Posting liest, stellt sich einem unwillkürlich die Frage, was diese Diskussion bezwecken soll. Geht es dir um neue Meinungen? Kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn wenn du die Suchfunktion benutzt hättest, wüsstet du dass deine Argumentationskette so neu nicht ist und dieses Verfahren bei Hummern schon lange praktiziert wird.

Nach der Zanderdiskussion sollte eigentlich klar sein, wohin das führt.
Diese ist ja noch keine 48 Stunden alt.



janleo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich kenne schon viele Diskussionen um und über das Thema Dick- oder Laichdorsch, ich kenne auch die vielschichtigen Argumente die dagegen sprechen. An dieser Stelle will ich gerne nochmal eine Argumentationskette anbringen, auf die mich gestern Abend ein Freund gebracht hat!


 

Es wäre schön, wenn du kurz erklären könntest, welche Zielrichtung diese Diskussion haben soll, denn argumentiv wird sich kaum etwas neues ergeben.

Ich bin gespannt,

Uli

Ach ja Nachtrag,

SONDERN JEDEN WEIBLICHEN DORSCH DEN IHR FANG SOFORT ZURÜCKSETZEN!

Das geht bei der Kutterfischerei nicht, da die Fische nur schwerlich das Hochpumpen aus 10 Metern und mehr überleben. Bei der Netzfischerei ist das totaler Quatsch.
Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch nicht ob man Mama Dorsch und Papa Dorsch so einfach unterscheiden kann, selbst wenn man wollte.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Hallo Janleo,
du gehst dem zentralen Argument aus dem Wege!
Natürlich ist jeder Dorsch - jeder Fisch - irgendwann Laichfisch. Es geht auch nicht um die Laichansätze. Es geht zentral ganz konkret um eines:
Weg von den Laichgebieten! Keine Fischerei an den Laichplätzen im Öresund, der Kadettrinne, den Fangplätzen N Fehrmarn usw.
Es gibt diese Laichgebiete.
Ich bin garnicht für die Schonzeit. Meinetwegen sollten nur ganz bestimmte Seegebiete für jede Art der Fischerei in den ersten 4 Monaten des Jahres gesperrt sein.
Und das bedeutet für mich: Ächtung der Kutter, die es nicht lassen - und Kündigung von Abonnments von Zeitschriften, die es immer noch nicht kapieren.
Stört bei mir nur keinen, da ich keinen Kutter betrete und schon viele Jahre die Wiederholungsprogramme der Magazine durch Nichtkauf meide.


----------



## BennyO (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Werde mich zu diesem Thema nicht äußern. Finde so ein Thema muss auch nicht schon wieder sein. Dieses wird eh wieder außaten.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



BennyO schrieb:


> Werde mich zu diesem Thema nicht äußern. Finde so ein Thema muss auch nicht schon wieder sein. Dieses wird eh wieder außaten.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:findest du das nich langsam selbst lächerlich,wenn du nichts sagen willst schreib doch einfach nichts.


----------



## janleo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

entschuldige bitte dolphin,

ich kann mich irren, aber der örsesund ist kein laichgebiet, sondern ein nadelöhr wo der laichdorsch vorbeikommt, weil er in die kielerförde oder wo auch immer hin will.
der öresund selbst ist kein laichgebiet, ich kann mich irren, aber ich habe es anders gelesen.

lieben gruss
dein janleo°


----------



## Carptigers (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Janleo,
> du gehst dem zentralen Argument aus dem Wege!
> Natürlich ist jeder Dorsch - jeder Fisch - irgendwann Laichfisch. Es geht auch nicht um die Laichansätze. Es geht zentral ganz konkret um eines:
> Weg von den Laichgebieten! Keine Fischerei an den Laichplätzen im Öresund, der Kadettrinne, den Fangplätzen N Fehrmarn usw.
> ...


 
Genau das ist der richtige Ansatz !!!:m 
Die Magazine schreiben immer wie schlecht es um den Dorsch bestellt ist und unterstützen es dennoch indem sie den Dorsch immer noch in ihren Hitparaden haben... :r 

Da wir ja doch ein sehr großes Board sind, könnte mal eventuell mal nen schrieb an die Zeitschriften senden...|rolleyes  ???!!!


----------



## janleo (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

jeder auspuff qualmt fo,

das ist richtig, aber ein deutliches signal müsste an die fischer gehen. ein einziges schleppnetz fängt soviel dorsch an einem tag, wie du in deinem ganzen leben nicht ansatzweise fangen wirst.

und diese fischen sehr sehr gerne mitten in den laichgebieten.

das ist die katastrophe.

gruss janleo°


----------



## Carptigers (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Das wissen wir alle nur einer muss damit anfangen !!!!!!!!!!!|bla:


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Ob sich das Anglerboard darüber entrüstet und den Laichdorschfang "verurteilt" - oder in China Platzt ne Bratwurst.


Die Fischereikommissionen der EU oder Ostsee- Anrainerstaaten werden unsere Bedenken nich wahrnehmen geschweige denn umsetzen.

ISSO !!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Tut diese Diskussion wirklich not?? Man angelt halt einfach nicht gezielt auf Laichfische, das sollte hier jeder wissen! Soviel dazu!


----------



## der Berufsfischer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



janleo schrieb:


> jeder auspuff qualmt fo,
> 
> das ist richtig, aber ein deutliches signal müsste an die fischer gehen. ein einziges schleppnetz fängt soviel dorsch an einem tag, wie du in deinem ganzen leben nicht ansatzweise fangen wirst.
> 
> ...


#d #d #d #q


----------



## arno (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Schießen Jäger auf trächtige Hirschkühe, Rehe oder anderes?
Ne, machen die nicht, die wollen ja nicht, das ihr Wild weniger wird!


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

@arno
mein Reden:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Hallo Janleo,
nach meinem Wissen ist der Öresund Laichbegiet. Wenn dort die Dorsche nur durchreisen würden, wären sie in der Laichzeit nicht genau dort so massiv anzutreffen, sondern an den Laichplätzen.
Die dortige Fischerei ist Laichfischangelei - besser -reißerei.


----------



## muz660socke (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Ich habe in meiem Bekanntenkreis mehrere Jäger. Für diese gilt es Schonzeiten für Wild einzuhalten. Für Jäger ist dieses gar kein Thema und das Selbstverständlichste auf der Welt, keine trächtigen Tiere wegzuschießen.
Weiterhin gibt es Schonzeiten für die verschiedensten Süßwasserfische. Auch dies hat seine Gründe.
Der Begriff Schonzeit hat Weltweit seinen Grund, welcher einzig und allein in der Erhaltung der Art zu suchen ist.
Ich weiß nicht wieviel Nachwuchs ein durchschnittlicher Dorsch erzeugt. Wenn aber nur jeder tausendste Jungdorsch das Laichalter erreicht, so ist dies das vielfache des geangelten Fisches.
Ich persönlich würde eine Schonzeit begrüßen. Wie diese auszusehen hat, ist eine andere Sache.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Lieber Janleo,

es wäre schön, wenn du die an dich direkt gerichteten Fragen einfach mal beantworten könntest. Schließlich bist du der Initiator dieses Threads. 

Wenn du das nicht möchtest oder kannst, dann bitte doch um Schließung.

Eine Grundsatzdiskussion ist nur schwer zu führen, wenn man nicht ein oder zwei neue und zentrale Thesen vorgibt. 

Eigentlich ist mit den wenigen Posts, die dieser Thread enthält schon alles gesagt oder fehlt noch etwas?

Wenn ja, könntest du ja vielleicht mal das eine oder andere, sachliche, zur Diskussion beitragende Argument bringen.

Ich frage mich wirklich, welche Motivation hinter deiner Ausgangsfrage steht.

Erkenntnisgewinn? Oder einfach mal ein bisschen Krawall machen?

Uli


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

TREFFER - VERSENKT|good:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

was neues!wie kann man laichgebiete sinnvoll schützen gegen schlepnetze und noch sinnvolle verstecke für brut schaffen?alle alten straßenbahnen züge etc.in die ostsee an laichplätzen versenken und kein trawler wird dort wieder ein laichdorsch fangen.natürlich die sachen schadstofffrei versenken.und in 2 jahren haben wir sehr viel künstliche riffe die unsere fische schützen.und der stahl zersetzt sich ruckzuck im salzwasser.siehe unsere drillinge.mfg.e.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Meine schon seit langem vertretene Meinung:
Großräumige und ganzjährige Schongebiete mit Befischungsverbot sowohl durch Fischer wie Angler in den Laichgebieten.

Einfacher durchzuführen und zu kontrollieren wie jede Schonzeit, Mindestmaß etc.. Da kann dann keiner mit Beifang kommen, hab ich nicht gewußt etc....

Davon ab:
Gestern kam im Fernsehen (weiß leider nicht mehr welcher Kanal) ein Bericht über eine Dorschzucht/mast in Norwegen. Die wollen in ca. 5  - 10 Jahren soweit sein, dass sie ca. 60 - 70% des momentan vermarkteten Kabeljaus (Dorsch) bieten können. 

Weiss nicht in wie weit das auf  Fakten oder auf Wunschträumen beruht, sollte es aber so kommen, dürfte das die Bestände der "freilebenden" Dosche/Kabeljau mit Sicherheit schonen.

Inwieweit dies angesichts der Wassererwärung dem langristigen Erhalt des Bestandes z. B. beim Ostseedorsch hilft, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.....


----------



## Seriola (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Hallo Thomas, hi @ all.

OFFTOPIC
Zuchtanlagen sind keine Lösung, sie verlagern das Problem lediglich. Leider brauchen Lachse, Dorsche etc. weiterhin Fischeiweiß um zu leben und zu wachsen. Sardinen, Sardellen und einige andere Arten sind heutzutage fast ausgerottet weil sie gnadenlos um den Globus gejagt werden und als Fischnahrung für Zuchtanlagen verarbeitet werden. Die Folgen sind weitreichend. 
Wildfische finden ihre Nahrung nicht mehr, was zur Folge hat das die Bestände noch mehr in sich zusammenfallen. Dies hat leider auch Auswirkungen auf andere Arten, auch Säugetieren die sich direkt oder indirekt von diesen ernähren.
Wildfische werden nach und nach von Außreisern der Zuchtanlagen verdrängt da diese wiederstandsfähiger sind.
Zu allem überfluss gelangt auch noch die Nahrung der Zuchtanlagen, die voller Medikamente/Antibiotika und anderer Stoffe steckt, in die Nahrungskette der Wildbestände.
Wenn man auch noch davon ausgehen darf, das in Kürze Genmanipulation bei Fischen erlaubt sein wird und diese den Weg ins offene Meer finden, gute Nacht... 

Sorry für das offtopic,

Dimitri


----------



## Carptigers (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon ab:
> Gestern kam im Fernsehen (weiß leider nicht mehr welcher Kanal) ein Bericht über eine Dorschzucht/mast in Norwegen. Die wollen in ca. 5 - 10 Jahren soweit sein, dass sie ca. 60 - 70% des momentan vermarkteten Kabeljaus (Dorsch) bieten können.
> 
> Weiss nicht in wie weit das auf Fakten oder auf Wunschträumen beruht, sollte es aber so kommen, dürfte das die Bestände der "freilebenden" Dosche/Kabeljau mit Sicherheit schonen.


 
Das denke ich nicht, denn die Fischer müssen ja weiter fischen gehen um ihr Geld zu verdienen...   Also wird auch weiter Dorsch gefangen !!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Seriola schrieb:


> .....
> Zu allem überfluss gelangt auch noch die Nahrung der Zuchtanlagen, die voller Medikamente/Antibiotika und anderer Stoffe steckt, in die Nahrungskette der Wildbestände.



Das war einmal, heutzutage werden nur noch bei akuten Bedarf Medikamente gegeben.


Uli


----------



## AAlfänger (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Moin,moin
Ich habe die Sendung von der Thomas spricht auch gesehen,
sie lief auf Phoenix. Dort war aber auch zu sehen, wie die
Jungdorsche mit einer mechanischen Anlage alle einzeln geimpft
wurden. Somit ist doch schon irgendwie Chemie mit im Spiel.#c
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Torsk1 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht, denn die Fischer müssen ja weiter fischen gehen um ihr Geld zu verdienen...  Also wird auch weiter Dorsch gefangen !!!


 
Und was machen sie mit dem Dorsch, wenn der Bedarf gedeckt ist?


----------



## karpfenbrausi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

... alle Jahre wieder  :c


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> ... alle Jahre wieder  :c



Ja, vielleicht sollten wir einen extra-Sonderthreat fürs Laichdorschangeln mit braunen Mefos als lebenden Köderfisch eröffnen ??? :vik: 

Soll ja eine Methode der Extrageheimensonderklasse sein ....
Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Vielleicht sollten wir einen Extra-Sonder-Thread für Grundsatzdiskussioneninitiatorenschlawuckis eröffnen, die nach der Eröffnung den Verschwindibus machen.

Das würde vielleicht auch sinnvoll sein.

Untertitel: Ach was ich mich freu, wenn andere sich ausgiebig fetzen. 

Ein Schelm der Arges denkt, aber dieser Thread ist schon bemerkenswert.

Uli


----------



## Carptigers (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Und was machen sie mit dem Dorsch, wenn der Bedarf gedeckt ist?


 
Wann ist er denn gedeckt , erst im Dezember oder schon im März??? Dann sind alle Fische mit Laich aber auch schon weggefangen und die Kühltruhen platzen aus allen Nähten!!!|uhoh:


----------



## janleo (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

ich weiss nicht an wenn ihr beiden dabei denkt, wenn ihr von fetzen spricht!
in diesem threat fetzt sich doch gar keiner, vielleicht ist es euer wunschdenken, aber ich finde die beiträge schon ziemlich interessant.

auch ich war der meinung, dass immer noch antibiotika im futter der lachsfarmen beigemengt wird. wie kann es sonst sein, dass diese fische erhöhte antibiotikawerte aufweisen?

ich habe vor fünf jahren häufig direkt an lachsfarmen gefischt. ich machte sogar an einer fest, ich hatte mir die freundschaft mit deutschen becks erkauft und war seit diesem tag ein gern gesehener gast an dieser lachsfarm.

der lachsfarmbesitzer erzählte mir damals selbst, dass sie antibiotika bemengen müssen, weil die fische ein 1a schupenkleid brauchen, weil sie sonst sofort zur b-ware abgestuft werden. er zeigte mir auch seine fütterungsanlage, die über pressluft alle paar stunden kiloweise pillets in wasser schossen.

der artenreichtum unter dieser zuchtanlage war so groß, dass man wie in einem aquarium alles fangen konnte was das herz erfreute.

wir haben andieser lachsfarm sage und schreibe in einer wochen über 20 steinbeisser gefangen und der größte war 1,25 cm und hatte ein gebiss und einen kopf so groß wie ein boxer.
wir fingen dort seelachse von über 70 cm und alles andere auch.

durch diese lachsfarmen wird das ganze ökologische gleichgewicht gestört, die fjorde  werden langsam aber sicher durch denn vielen kot und das überschüssige futter, landsam aber sicher abgetötet.

die norweger züchten ja mittlerweile alles, auch die platten werden schon gezüchtet, besonders der heil- und steinbutt. ich möchte nicht wissen wohin das führt.

lieben gruss
janleo°


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Äh???

Was möchtest du denn nun diskutieren?

Uli


----------



## janleo (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

ja nun sundvogel,

das ergibt sich doch aus den fragen die ich gestellt habe und aus der entwicklung der diskussion.

übsprünglich ging es mal darum:
"ob es nicht völlig egal ist wann man einen weiblichen dorsch fängt? ein weiblichen fisch den man zu welcher jahreszeit auch immer fängt, kann keine nicht ablaichen!

wenn man nicht gerade mitten in einem laichgebiet angelt und nicht auf laichdorsche spezialisiert hat, dann fängt man fische ... 

schliesslich gibt es eine art wertigkeitsskala ... dorsch gleich sehr wertig, da wird der fisch mit laich im bauch regelrecht zum mensch un man redet von aufschlitzen. der gleiche weissfisch ebenfalls hochschwanger hat dagegen keine wertigkeit, darüber redet niemand von.

naja, es gibt da noch einige idealistische formschöne floskeln. eigentlich wollte ich mit diesem threat ein wenig den spiegel vorhalten.


gruss janleo°


----------



## Torro (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Ich Frage Mich Warum Sportfischer sich den Kopf Zerbrechen über Etwas das eher Berufsfischer angeht !?

Fakt Ist,das von Uns keiner Etliche 100Kg Laichenden Dorsch rauszieht!!


----------



## janleo (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

ja nun torro,

es ist immer leicht mit dem finger auf den anderen zu zeigen und zu sagen: "du musst was ändern!" oder nicht?
natürlich werden von den berufsfischern (oder schlimmer noch von schleppnetzen) tonnenweise dorsche pro jahr gezogen, aber laichgebiete sollten für jeder fischentnehmer tabuzonen sein.

lieben gruss
janleo°


----------



## BennyO (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

|good: |good: |good: 
Du sprichst aus meinem Mund



Gruß Benny


----------



## kiepenangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



BennyO schrieb:


> |good: |good: |good:
> Du sprichst aus meinem Mund
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Meeresspezialist! :vik:

Ich dachte du wolltest dich nicht zu diesem Thema aüßern?!


----------



## hans albers (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



> ich weiss nicht an wenn ihr beiden dabei denkt, wenn ihr von fetzen spricht!
> in diesem threat fetzt sich doch gar keiner, vielleicht ist es euer wunschdenken, aber ich finde die beiträge schon ziemlich interessant.


#6 good posting
nur weil das thema schon oft diskutiert wurde,
heisst das doch nicht,
das jeder thread in streit  enden muss,
wer nicht mehr darüber diskutieren will,
der braucht sich ja auch nicht dazu zu äussern.

greetz<
hans


----------



## meeresdrachen (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

@all,

ich habe mir freiwillig eine Kutterabstinenz
von Januar bis Ende März auferlegt und 
mein Boot ist auch noch nicht im Wasser.
Aber das Brandungsangeln lasse ich mir nicht
vermiesen.
Da können einige posten,was sie wollen!
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Wulli (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> ich habe mir freiwillig eine Kutterabstinenz
> von Januar bis Ende März auferlegt und
> ...



|good: |good: |good: #6 

Das ist mit abstand der Beste Beitrag, den ich in einem Thread dieser Art bisher gelesen habe! Genau so mache ich es auch!

Wulli


----------



## daburner (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Mein Beitrag zum Schutz des Dorschbestandes ist ebenfalls Abstinenz bis Mitte April und danach ein persönliches Mindestmaß von min. 40cm!!!:m 

In meinen Augen könnten die Berufsfischer den größten Teil zum Schutz des Leo's beitragen, wenn Sie nur wollen und sich einmal alle einig werden würden|krach:  .

Mittel-/Langfristig wäre dies sicher zu Ihrem&unserm Vorteil, denn wenn das mit der Überfischung so weitergeht werden wir wohl alle Probleme haben "gut" zu fangen:c 

Als Lösung kann ich mir auch nur eine Schonzeit (Jan. bis anfang April) für Berufsfischer und Angler und/oder das gezielte versenken von Gegenständen in Laichgebieten die ein befischen (vorallem mit Schleppnetzen) erfolgreich verhindern vorstellen!

Der daraus resultierende Rückgang des Angebotes müsste doch zu einer Preissteigerung am MArkt führen und somit zu besseren Margen für die Fischer! 
(... denn Angebot+Nachfrage=Marktpreis oder?)

Zum Thema fangen von (weiblichem) Laichdorsch möchte ich noch folgendes sagen:

1. Schonzeit hilft immer den Bestand zu schonen/verbessern, oder warum wird so etwas i.d.R. bei Süsswasserfischen/bedrohten Tierarten eingesetzt?

2. dem Dorsch der es bis zur Laichreife geschafft sollte man dies auch "erlauben", denn wenn er zum ablaichen kommt leistet er einen riesigen Beitrag dazu, dass wir ab Mai mehr Fisch (mit gutem gewissen) fangen könnten/würden. Meiner Kenntnis  nach kann ein großes Tier ca. 1 000 000 (... oder warens doch "nur" 100 000) Nachkommen "erzeugen", was da eine Schonzeit bewirken würde (vorallem wenn die Berufsfischer mitmachen) kann sich jeder der in Mathe halbwegs aufgepasst selber ausrechnen|kopfkrat 

3. ist das Fleisch von großen Dorschen längst nicht so lecker wie das von einem "knackigen" 50-70cm Fisch! (..und eine "kraftraubende Schwangerschaft" trägt ganz sicher nicht zur Verbesserung der des Fleisches bei!

Habe schon (viele) Angler auf'em Kutter gesehen die  einen großen Dorsch gefangen haben, Ihn unbedingt mitnehmen wollten, doch nach dem filetieren wurde dann "unauffällig" versucht das weiche Fleisch zu entsorgen :c 


4. muss Laichdorschfischerei viel mit Rekordgeilheit zu tun haben, denn was wiegt/bleibt noch vom Fisch wenn die Rogen entfernt sind, vom Geschmack des fleisches ganz zu schweigen! 

5. ... tut es mir in der Seele weh wenn ich Angler sehe die freudestrahlend "Big Mama's" in die Kamera strecken#q 


Fazit: 

in meinen Augen ist es fünf vor zwölf, da sollte jeder gut überdenken was er tut und bei sich selber anfangen|kopfkrat 

Am meisten würde ich mir aber wünschen, dass die Leute die Schonzeiten, etc. offiziell festlegen könnten aufhören den Menschen/Berufsfischern/Anglern kurzfristig alles recht machen zu wollen und die langfristige Folgen werden ausgeblendet!
Aber das kennen wir von der Politik, etc. ja nicht anders.

So danke an die, die es bis hierhin "geschafft" haben! 
Bin auf weitere Meinungen gespannt ...

... and save the DORSCH :l 

Viele Grüße und bis...


----------



## hans albers (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



> Es gibt keine Überfischung.
> Der Dorsch ist aus ganz anderen Gründen derzeit nicht vorhanden.




ja klar ,
es gibt keine überfischung vom dorsch
??????
dass es noch andere faktoren 
wie salzgehalt, wassertemperatur  etc,
gibt, stimmt,.....
aber davon zu so einer aussage zu kommen
finde ich schon erstaunlich

greetz
hans


----------



## Dipsdive (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



hans albers schrieb:


> ....aber davon zu so einer aussage zu kommen
> finde ich schon erstaunlich
> greetz
> hans


 
|kopfkrat .....finde hier so einige "Thesen" von Falk1 erstaunlich ;+


----------



## Dipsdive (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Frage, morgen kommen Antworten.


Wenn ich das alles hinterfragen würde, was ich in all deinen Postings zum Thema Dorsch hier schon lesen konnte......


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Bei optimalen Umwelteinflüssen kommen max. 1-2 % Dorsche aus 1.000.000 Eiern hoch.
> (Fortpflanzungsfähig)


 
Das sind ja nur 10000-20000 Dorsche. Macht bei 1000 oder sogar bei 10000 Rognern???;+ ;+ ;+ 

Na dann gehts ja.

Schon mal was von exponentiellem Wachstum und Abnahme gehört?

Ich empfehle jedem wärmstens das historische Buch über Kabeljau. Dann bekommt man ungefähr eine Vorstellung davon, wieviel Dorsch es früher gegeben hat. 

Weiß jemand warum man vor Neufundland keine Dorsche bzw. Kabeljau mehr fangen darf, obwohl man dort über den Fisch übers Wasser gehen konnte?

Es ist ganz einfach, wenn es nicht bald eine Schonung der Bestände gibt, dann ist diese Art bald annähernd ausgerottet und damit verlieren auch die Ostseefischer ihre Jobs.

Damit erledigt sich das Problem von selbst. Vielleicht erholen sich dann die Bestände. 

Davon auszugehen, dass ein paar Freizeitangler den Dorschbestand gefährden könnten ist naiv. Allerdings müssten Schongebiete und Schonzeiten auch für diese gelten.

Uli


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> ich habe mir freiwillig eine Kutterabstinenz
> von Januar bis Ende März auferlegt und
> ...


 
Moin Moin!
Wo ist denn aber da der Unterschied? Ob ich nun einen fünfziger Dorsch in der Brandung fange oder vom Boot?
Gruß,Steinbit!


----------



## Christian D (1. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Ich habe das Brandungsangeln auf Eis gelegt. 
Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass man sich als Angler auch in der Verantwortung sehen muss. Es ist leicht zu sagen, dass ja die Fischer eigentlich die schlimmen sind. Jeder gefangene Dorsch trägt zum Rückgang des Bestandes bei. Egal welche Größe.....


----------



## meeresdrachen (1. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

@all,

muß ich mich jetzt hier rechtfertigen?
Kommt garnicht in Frage!
Ich leiste meinen Teil,damit der Befischungs=
druck vom Dorsch genommen wird und fische
vermehrt in "Forellenpuffs".
Ach,gleich schaue ich mal nach den Heringen!
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## hans albers (1. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



> Davon auszugehen, dass ein paar Freizeitangler den Dorschbestand gefährden könnten ist naiv. Allerdings müssten Schongebiete und Schonzeiten auch für diese gelten.



|good:
genau..
+keine gezielten anfahrten(angeln) 
auf laichdorsche
und man hat schon einen kleinen aber nicht unwesentlichen
beitrag geleistet.

greetz
hans


----------



## Monsterqualle (1. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Davon auszugehen, dass ein *paar* Freizeitangler den Dorschbestand gefährden könnten ist naiv. Allerdings müssten Schongebiete und Schonzeiten auch für diese gelten.
> 
> Uli


 
Ein *paar* Freizeitangler ist gut.|uhoh: 

Alleine in Schleswig-Holstein sind 42000 Angler im LSFV-SH über Ihre Mitgliedsvereine Mitglied.
Mir ist klar, dass nicht alle auf Dorsch Angeln, es sind aber weitaus mehr als ein *paar* Angler.
Hinzu kommen noch die nicht organisierten Angler der BRD und die organisierten der anderen Bundesländer, sowie die Angler der anderen Ostseeanreinerstaaten.

Somit kommen wir vielleicht doch auf Hunderttausende oder sogar Millionen Angler, die jeweils ein paar Dorsche pro Jahr aus der Ostsee ziehen. So ganz ist diese Größenordnung mit Sicherheit nicht zu unterschätzen.

Was Du über die Schongebiete und -zeiten schreibst, dem Stimme ich voll zu. Wenn schon, dann für alle.


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Also, ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass "ein paar Freizeitfischer den Dorschbestand gefährden". Allerdings gibts dazu auch Untersuchungen. Es sind eben nicht ein paar Freizeitfischer. Es sind täglich tausende von Anglern, die ihrem Hobby nachgehen. Das ist auch nicht zu verurteilen - aber es ist ein beachtenswerter Teil des Ausfanges, der schon Heute in die Planungen einfließen. Das haben entsprechende Untersuchungen gezeigt.

Ich finde, wir sollten mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und unsere Teil beitragen. Mich stören dabei:
1. Die Angelei auf den Laichplätzen.
2. Wettkämpfe ( man muß sich einmal am Morgen nach einer Veranstaltung ansehen, wieviele kleine tote Dorsche da treiben!)
3. Angler, die ihren Fisch verkaufen


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Wer einmal einen Sommerdorsch Ü10Kg gefangen hat und einen Vergleich ziehen durfte ,wird im Winter die Dorsche sowieso in Ruhe lassen.

Es ist halt ein Irrglaube,dass man in der Ostsee nur im Winter die Dicken fängt.

Betrachtet euch (als Beispiel) einmal die Seite www.Wracktrolling.de und ihr seht die Spitze des Eisberges in Sachen Sommerdorsch.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Der wesentliche Aspekt der Dorschkrise ist meiner Ansicht nach die Schleppnetzfischerei.

Wenn die Nordseequote erfüllt ist, fischen die Trawler in der Ostsee weiter. 

Wenn man sieht, was wenige Tage nach Erfüllung der Nordseequote in den Hafen von Bagenkop einläuft, dann wundert einen nix mehr.

Durch GPS bzw. Satelitennavigation lassen sich riesige Seegebiete gezielt abfischen. Bei der Fischerei auf Laichdorsche wird auch der Rogen verwendet und weiter verkauft.

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel die Insel Samsö. Dort gab es bis vor all zu langer Zeit noch zwei Angelkutter. Diese sind still gelegt, weil die Bodenstrukturen um Samsö herum reichlich zerstört sind. Dorsch gibt es dort nur noch als Nemos und es angelt da auch keiner drauf.

Die Diskussion kann durch einige Punkte leicht zum Ende gebracht werden.

Punkt 1: Es ist aus meiner Sicht verwerflich auf Fische zu angeln, die sich zum Laichgeschäft sammeln und dadurch leichter fangen lassen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob es sich um Dorsche, Hechte, Zander oder um Rotaugen handelt.

Punkt 2: Wenige regional begrenzte Schongebiete würden reichen um die Dorschbestände zu sichern.

Punkt 3: Wenn Schonzeiten oder Schongebiete, dann für alle. (siehe oben)

Punkt 4: Ein realistischer ökonomischer Vergleich vom volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen der Angelfischerei, im Vergleich zur Berufsfischerei. 

Punkt 5: Eine deutliche Beschränkung der Gammelfischerei in Nord- und Ostsee zur Fischmehlerzeugung.

Uli


----------



## Klaus S. (3. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Dolfin schrieb:


> 2. Wettkämpfe ( man muß sich einmal am Morgen nach einer Veranstaltung ansehen, wieviele kleine tote Dorsche da treiben!)


 

Es ist verboten in Deutschland Wettkämpfe auszutragen. Du meinst bestimmt das Vergleichsangeln. Wenn diese Angler alle "privat" angeln gehen würden, würden genausoviele kleine Tote Fische dort schwimmen. Die organisierten Angler halten sich nämlich an die Schonmaße und setzen die untermaßigen Dorsche wieder zurück (ob überlebensfähig oder auch nicht). Würden die bei dir alle in den Eimer landen??? Bestimmt nicht...
also was beschwerst du dich???


----------



## chippog (3. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

was mich an diesem thema stört, bis jetzt ist hier keiner so richtig aus dem rahmen gefallen. da haben wir aber schon ganz anderes erlebt... nun zum thema selbst. geschichtlich gesehen ist die "berufliche" fischerei auf dorsche hauptsächlich auf laichdorsche abgehalten worden. das hat ja auch alles wunderbar geklappt, solange die fischereitechnik der fortpflanzung hinterherhinkte. was da an laichdorschprodukten auf den markt kam hat seit jahrtausenden befölkerungen ernährt. dorschlaichgerichte waren und sind immer noch delikatessen. leider hat irgendwann die fischereitechnik die dorschbestände in ihrer effektivität mächtig überholt. ausserdem müssen wir einsehen, dass mittlerweile auch angler einen entscheidenden einfluss auf meeresfischarten ausüben. das dumme ist nur, dass nicht mit offenen karten gespiel wird, da ein jeder am liebsten den schwarzen peter an andere verteilen will. dies ist ein ganz trauriges kapitel der menschheitsgeschichte. wie schön wäre es, wenn alle, die zum beispiel dorsche befischen, an einem tisch sitzen könnten und ganz egoistisch das beste für den dorschbestand im auge hätten. endlich könnten quoten, die sich auch quoten nennen dürften abgesegnet werden. leider ist die angst vor dem schwarzen peter viel zu gross und die kurzsichtigkeit latent. mit dieser vorgeschichte  vermeide ich lieber das befischen von laichdorschen, auch wenn ich mir rein kullinarisch eine dieser dorschdamen in meinen kochtöpfen vorstellen könnte. und nun mal ganz ehrlich, wer von euch möchte beim ****** per haken aus dem bett gezerrt werden? mit anderen worten, wenn schon dorschrekorde, dann lasst uns wenigstens eine qualitativ hochwertige zentimeterfischerei (messen der fischlänge mit zeugen und genemigten messlatten) betreiben und gleichzeitig die kilofischerei als moralisch unter aller sau propagieren. in diesem sinne wäre es vielleicht auch interessant, den guinnessrekordbuchverantwortlichen beizubiegen, dass das grösste meereswettangeln der welt im öresund auf laichdorsche stattfindet, so dass beim lesen dieses rekordes das guinness in den falschen hals geraten könnte. an sonsten wünsche ich mir aalreusenfreie küsten, trawlerfreie meere und viele glückliche pensionierte berufsfischer... chipp, fishin' on the wild side of life


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Wo ist denn aber da der Unterschied? Ob ich nun einen fünfziger Dorsch in der Brandung fange oder vom Boot?
> Gruß,Steinbit!


 
In der Brandung ist die Gefahr, Laichdorsche zu fangen um einiges geringer, als vom Kutter.

Ich war z.B. am 22.02.2007 in der Brandung zum Angeln, von meinen 14 gefangenen Dorschen (2 davon über 50cm) hatte kein einziger Laich im Bauch. Das gleiche am 22.01.2007 mit 34 Dorschen.

Es scheint also so, dass sich die Lachfähigen Dorsche im tieferen Wasser aufhalten und nicht in Strandnähe. Was natürlich nicht bedeutet, das dort keine rumschwimmen könnten. Ich habe allerdings dieses Jahr noch keinen gefangen.

Somit vertrete ich die gleiche Ansicht, wie meeresdrachen.


----------



## hans albers (3. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



> mit dieser vorgeschichte vermeide ich lieber das befischen von laichdorschen, auch wenn ich mir rein kullinarisch eine dieser dorschdamen in meinen kochtöpfen vorstellen könnte. und nun mal ganz ehrlich, wer von euch möchte beim ****** per haken aus dem bett gezerrt werden? mit anderen worten, wenn schon dorschrekorde, dann lasst uns wenigstens eine qualitativ hochwertige zentimeterfischerei (messen der fischlänge mit zeugen und genemigten messlatten) betreiben und gleichzeitig die kilofischerei als moralisch unter aller sau propagieren. in diesem sinne wäre es vielleicht auch interessant, den guinnessrekordbuchverantwortlichen beizubiegen, dass das grösste meereswettangeln der welt im öresund auf laichdorsche stattfindet, so dass beim lesen dieses rekordes das guinness in den falschen hals geraten könnte. an sonsten wünsche ich mir aalreusenfreie küsten, trawlerfreie meere und viele glückliche pensionierte berufsfischer... chipp, fishin' on the wild side of life


....dem ist eigenlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...|supergri

(ausser vielleicht noch schonzeiten-gebiete)

 greetz
hans


----------



## LAC (3. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Thomas / @ Flak 1
ich gebe euch beiden recht, man sollte eine schonzeit bzw. schutzzone für laichdorsche einrichten.

Die problematiken liegen woanders, da wirtschaftliche intereseen dahinter stehen, denn diese fischart gehört weltweit zu den wirtschaftlich bedeutendsten Nutzfischen. Insgesamt ist der dorschbestand  nicht gefärdet. Das kabeljau- weibchen gehört zu den fruchtbarsten fischen der welt. Grosse fische von mehr als 15 kg können 7,5 bis neun Millionen Eier legen. Nun gibt es jedoch neben den im atlatik umherwanderneden beständen auch noch lokale rassen. Diese sind in der nordsee sowie in der ostsee vertreten. Insgesamt jedoch gesehen, machen diese in der nordsee und ostsee lokalen rassen ( die eine eigenständige, sich selbsterhaltende population bilden) nur etwa 10% des gesamtbestandes aus. Da liegt die problematik und in der nordsee ist er inzwischen überfischt. Hohe bestandszahlen von 1950 - 1970 führten dazu, die fischereiintensität wurde erhöht.  

Der rückgang kann vor allen auf die reduzierung des elternbestandes  zurückgeführt werden!!!!

In der nordsee werden heute kaum noch grössen von mehr als 70 cm gefischt, der anteil an jungfischen ist überproportional hoch und auf ein Hektar kommen im Sommer nur 20  und im winter 180 individuen.  In schleswig holstein hat die dorschfischerei einen höheren stellenwert, die zahlen beweisen es  1998 nordsee 1,6 Mill Ostsee 16,3 Mill,  verschweigen aber, das in in den nordseehäfen, der grösste teil an Kabeljau in der ostsee gefischt wurde. 
Nun kann man über meine zeilen herfallen, aber als angler sollte man sich darüber mal gedanken machen  - ich bin auch ein angler - jedoch denke ich auch an morgen. 
Raubbau sollte man nicht betreiben und wenn man diese gedanken hat, dann kennt man keine grenzen und sollte schnell handeln z.b. mit dynamit, dann wird man es noch selbst erleben und muss nicht warten, bis die kinder fragen, papa, warum sind denn keine fische mehr da.

Unsere klimaveränderung trägt auch noch dazu bei, gewarnt wird seit jahrzehnten, wer jeoch mit dem feuer spielt, der kann sich schnell verbrennen oder in flammen stehen und schimpft und flucht auf die anderen, da er darunter leiden muss.

Wünsche euch allen, dicke und geschmackvolle fische.

Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## janleo (6. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



chippog schrieb:


> was mich an diesem thema stört, bis jetzt ist hier keiner so richtig aus dem rahmen gefallen. da haben wir aber schon ganz anderes erlebt... nun zum thema selbst. geschichtlich gesehen ist die "berufliche" fischerei auf dorsche hauptsächlich auf laichdorsche abgehalten worden. das hat ja auch alles wunderbar geklappt, solange die fischereitechnik der fortpflanzung hinterherhinkte. was da an laichdorschprodukten auf den markt kam hat seit jahrtausenden befölkerungen ernährt. dorschlaichgerichte waren und sind immer noch delikatessen. leider hat irgendwann die fischereitechnik die dorschbestände in ihrer effektivität mächtig überholt. ausserdem müssen wir einsehen, dass mittlerweile auch angler einen entscheidenden einfluss auf meeresfischarten ausüben. das dumme ist nur, dass nicht mit offenen karten gespiel wird, da ein jeder am liebsten den schwarzen peter an andere verteilen will. dies ist ein ganz trauriges kapitel der menschheitsgeschichte. wie schön wäre es, wenn alle, die zum beispiel dorsche befischen, an einem tisch sitzen könnten und ganz egoistisch das beste für den dorschbestand im auge hätten. endlich könnten quoten, die sich auch quoten nennen dürften abgesegnet werden. leider ist die angst vor dem schwarzen peter viel zu gross und die kurzsichtigkeit latent. mit dieser vorgeschichte vermeide ich lieber das befischen von laichdorschen, auch wenn ich mir rein kullinarisch eine dieser dorschdamen in meinen kochtöpfen vorstellen könnte. und nun mal ganz ehrlich, wer von euch möchte beim ****** per haken aus dem bett gezerrt werden? mit anderen worten, wenn schon dorschrekorde, dann lasst uns wenigstens eine qualitativ hochwertige zentimeterfischerei (messen der fischlänge mit zeugen und genemigten messlatten) betreiben und gleichzeitig die kilofischerei als moralisch unter aller sau propagieren. in diesem sinne wäre es vielleicht auch interessant, den guinnessrekordbuchverantwortlichen beizubiegen, dass das grösste meereswettangeln der welt im öresund auf laichdorsche stattfindet, so dass beim lesen dieses rekordes das guinness in den falschen hals geraten könnte. an sonsten wünsche ich mir aalreusenfreie küsten, trawlerfreie meere und viele glückliche pensionierte berufsfischer... chipp, fishin' on the wild side of life


 


hallo chippog,

dein beitrag hat mir richtig gut gefallen. hast du es doch endlich mal auf den punkt gebracht und nicht versucht auf andere zu zeigen. der mensch funktioniert leider so, dass er sich einfach machen will ... jeder erfindung basiert auf dieser tatsache. 
DER ERFINDUNGSGEISTERNÄHRT SICH DURCH DIE FAULHEIT. 
letztendlich ist es einfacher auf jemand anders zu zeigen, dass er sich ändern soll, anstatt an seinen eigenen einstellungen zu arbeiten.
letztendlich sind angler fischentnehmer und viele hundert angler kommen auf einen fischer ... darüber muss man auch mal nachdenken.
was ich bedenklicher finde ist, die großnetzfischerei und schleppnetzfischerei. 

der mensch ist bequem und faul und er wird erst dann etwas ändern, wenn es fast oder zu spät ist. DAS IST EINE GOLDENE REGEL ... leider!
seit wievielen jahren gar jahrzehnten reden die forscher von der klimaerwärmung, von dem abschmelzen der polkappen, von ozonlöchern und und und ... und was ist bisher passiert? das sooo großartige land der unbegrenzten möglichkeiten weigerte sich das klimaprotokol von kiyoto zu unterzeichnen. 
wenn in china der trend zum erstauto entstehen würde, dann bräuchten wir uns 4 grad klimaerwärumg keine sorgen machen.

lange rede kurzer sinn, der dorsch wird dann geschützt werden, wenn es keinen dorsch mehr gibt. angler, gammelfisch-fischerei, schleppnetze die den meeresgrund durchflügen, kilometerlange stellnetze, frachter, containerschiffe, und öltanker die ihre bilgen auspumpen und letztendlich die klimaerwärmung werden dafür sorgen, dass wir bald den letzten dorsch erlegt haben.

ich finde, wir alle reden immer ... reden, reden, reden! zeigen mit dem finger auf andere und tuuuun nichts !!!
WAUM FANGEN WIR NICHT MAL AN? 
WARUM gründen wir in diesem board nicht eine initiative zum schutz der dorsche in der laichzeit und versuchen andere angler, fischer und meeresfreunde für dieses thema zu sensiebilisieren? anstatt auf andere angler einzudreschen und sie als pervers zu bezeichnen, sollten wir versuchen durch fakten sie auf unsere seite zu ziehen. wir sollten angler-board betreiber mit ins boot holen und uns aktiv für den schutz der dorsch bestände einsetzen !!

DANN WENN WIR EINEN ERSTEN SCHRITT MACHEN, dann wird sich vielleicht in 10 JAHREN ETWAS ÄNDERN und wir werden vielleicht auch in 10 jahren noch die chance haben einen dorsch zu fangen!

lieben gruss
euer janleo°


----------



## janleo (6. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

hallo falk,

ist es denn besser einfach die flinte ins korn zu schmeissen?bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe deinen beitrag schon richtig verstanden.
auch wenn es schon inniativen gibt, jeder tropfen ist der tropfen der letztendlich den stein höhlt.

ich bin gerne mit von der partie, aber leider schon derartig eingebunden, dass ich leider nur mitwirkender sein kann und nicht federführender.

lieben gruss
dein janleo°


----------



## chippog (6. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

feine idee, falk1 ! alle (die wollen und auch noch kapabel sind) an einen tisch holen! wenn das ginge, wärs das beste! da bin ich voll von überzeugt!!! skikfiske von deiner nussschale... wünscht chippog aus göteborg


----------



## Cod35 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke mal das die Gedanken an sich schon Grundsätzlich richtig sind, aber wahrscheinlich schwer durchführbar sein werden. Es gibt gerade auf der Seite der Berufsfischer das Problem, das in einigen Nationen von Politischer Seite ein Rückendeckung erfolgt und dann meist mit Nationalem Interesse begründet wird.
Wir sollten lieber Anfangen unser eigenes Potential zu nutzen. Das fängt für mich schon damit an das es nach außen immer einen schweren Stand ergibt wenn 2 oder mehr Verbände versuchen die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu wahren. Die einzige logische Abhilfe währe endlich ein Zusammenschluß des VdSF und des DAV um die organisierten Angler unter ein gemeinsames Dach zu bekommen und zusätzlich die Nicht organisierten Sportsfreunde mit einbinden. Es ist in meinen Augen absolut Notwendig das ein geeinter Dachverband für Deutschlands Angler deren Interessen vertritt und das Hobby Angeln auch offiziell Salonfähig macht. Das heißt letztendlich das die Werbetrommel ordentlich gerührt werden muss und sich die ca. 3,3 Mio Angler in Deutschland mal bemerkbar machen. Wir sind nicht umsonst der 3. größte Verband in Deutschland und währen wahrscheinlich bei einer höheren Organisationsquote sogar der 2. stärkste.

Die Argumentationsgrundlagen für uns Angler bildet hierbei die erste deutsche Studie über das Angeln, sehr interessante Abhandlung. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja die fast 200 Seiten mal rein ziehen : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96285

Gruß

cod35


----------



## LAC (16. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Hallo zusammen,
@ falk
ich bin dabei und du kannst mit mir rechnen, jedoch sollte man sich mal kurz schliessen, wie man diese sache angeht, damit ich nicht belehrt werde von einem 12 jährigen, da ich aus dem alter des spielens raus bin. 

@cod35
Deine gedanken sind ja ganz gut und es sind mehr mitglieder in den angelverbänden, als im fussballverband. Aber schon beim fussballverein siehst du wie oft beim spiel die auswirkungen sind.
Was nutzt es wenn sie in einem boot sitzen und jeder will in eine andere richtung fahren. Dieses fängt im kleinsten verein an und ich habe dieses alles erlebt. Die angelei, das fangen von fischen wird leider mit unterschiedlichen gedanken ausgeführt. Hinzu kommen noch die nicht organisierten angler bzw. die. die einfach angeln wollen und auch reichlich fische sehen wollen. 

Wenn wir mal diese zig millionen menschen durchleuchten und sie etwas testen würden, dann gehen einem die haare zu berge. Sie können sicherlich gut angeln - aber ob es richtig ist, dieses steht auf ein anderes blatt. Dieses ist eigentlich schade und wenn jemand einen "fisch" im kopf hat, dann wird nicht nach rechts und links geschaut. Warum auch - das ist zusätzliche arbeit, da er ja reichlich zeit schon aufwendet für die angelei, wenn er ein fisch im kopf hat ist das für ihn normal.
Und das kann dann soweit gehen, das man den Dorsch aussetzt im heimatgewässer, dann muss man nicht die fahrt zur see bezahlen (wenn es klappen würde) jedenfalls wird es mit nicht einheimische Fische und solche gemacht, die dort im gewässer nicht vorkommen. Wenn der gewässerwart bzw. die person, die für den besatz zuständig ist, dieses nicht macht, dann stehen einige herren auf und brüllen - das ist mein Geld wo der Besatz von bezahlt wird und da kann ich auch mitreden.
Solange solche gedanken auftreten und ich habe es erlebt, bekommt man diese "horde" nicht unter einem hut - dieses ist ein trauriges kapitel und deshalb sind die angler auch wenn sie die millionen mitglieder haben, sehr, sehr, schwach auf der brust und die wenigen, die es richtig machen und sich abstrampeln, haben in den eigenen reihen feinde. 
Dieses sind meine erfahrungen wer etwas besseres gehört hat, sollt es schnell schreiben, dann lesen wir mal was gutes und dann würden wir uns über laichdorsche und wie man sie am haken bekommt und welches boot fährt raus nicht unterhalten. 

Viel erfolg beim angel und ein gruss


----------



## MefoProf (17. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Hier endlich mal eine gute Nachricht:

Die grösste Kutterreeederei Elida Fishing beendet die Laichdorschangelei im Öresund. Als Begründung wird unter anderem angeführt, dass immer mehr Kunden diese Art des Fischens nicht mehr wünschen.:vik:

Letztendlich hat der Konsument eben doch das letze Wort. 

Habe ich hier gefunden, ist aber nur auf dänisch verfügbar.
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/artikler/2007/Dropper_bulefiskeriet/


----------



## Living Dead (17. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hier endlich mal eine gute Nachricht:
> 
> Die grösste Kutterreeederei Elida Fishing beendet die Laichdorschangelei im Öresund. Als Begründung wird unter anderem angeführt, dass immer mehr Kunden diese Art des Fischens nicht mehr wünschen.:vik:
> 
> ...




Ich bin sicher, dass hier auch sowas möglich wäre.


----------



## beschu (17. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hier endlich mal eine gute Nachricht:
> 
> Die grösste Kutterreeederei Elida Fishing beendet die Laichdorschangelei im Öresund. Als Begründung wird unter anderem angeführt, dass immer mehr Kunden diese Art des Fischens nicht mehr wünschen.:vik:
> 
> ...


na, dann schau dir mal auf dem Echolot die Stellnetze an,die nördlich Helsingör genau auf der Kante stehen...wenn nicht alle!!!mitmachen,wird das nichts.Aber wie kommt man gegen lang verwurzelte Traditionen an.gruss  beschu


----------



## donlotis (17. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



beschu schrieb:


> Aber wie kommt man gegen lang verwurzelte Traditionen an.



Nur mit *Legislative*, Exekutive und Judikative!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Dipsdive (17. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hier endlich mal eine gute Nachricht:
> 
> Die grösste Kutterreeederei Elida Fishing beendet die Laichdorschangelei im Öresund. Als Begründung wird unter anderem angeführt, dass immer mehr Kunden diese Art des Fischens nicht mehr wünschen.:vik:
> 
> ...


Na das sind ja mal wirklich gute Nachrichten von der Kutterfront #6


----------



## chippog (17. März 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

wirklich ein guter artikel! da könnte sich meine schwedische seite mit ihrem dämlichen "torskfestivalen" mal ne ordentliche scheibe abschneiden! skitfiske aus göteborg, chippog


----------



## dorsch25 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

schönen guten abend. ich fahre seid ca 15 jahren zum hochseeangeln auch im februar. hier wird immer geschrieben ihr wollt schonzeiten für die dorsche usw. nur ne kleine frage warum sind eigentlich die drei kutter die zum dickdorschangeln fahren immer ausgebucht? ich weis zwei von denen haben extra kescher an board(zurücksetzen)die werden aber nicht genutzt. ich habe schon genug gesehen, die hier schreiben wie schrecklich das alles ist, die im februar angeln. beim angeln hat derjenige sich gefreut wie ein schneekönig, am abend schreibt er wie schrecklich das war. der einzige der hier wirklich ahnung hat ist falk1. habe hier auch schon gelesen das manche das angeln einstellen wenn der kapitän in den besagten monaten über zwanzig meter fährt. kann ich nur sagen, lächerlich. ich fahre zu der zeit oft und ich habe das noch nie gesehen das einer das angeln eingestellt hat wenn im "tiefen" grosse fische kamen


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> schönen guten abend. ich fahre seid ca 15 jahren zum hochseeangeln auch im februar. hier wird immer geschrieben ihr wollt schonzeiten für die dorsche usw. nur ne kleine frage warum sind eigentlich die drei kutter die zum dickdorschangeln fahren immer ausgebucht? ich weis zwei von denen haben extra kescher an board(zurücksetzen)die werden aber nicht genutzt. ich habe schon genug gesehen, die hier schreiben wie schrecklich das alles ist, die im februar angeln. beim angeln hat derjenige sich gefreut wie ein schneekönig, am abend schreibt er wie schrecklich das war. der einzige der hier wirklich ahnung hat ist falk1. habe hier auch schon gelesen das manche das angeln einstellen wenn der kapitän in den besagten monaten über zwanzig meter fährt. kann ich nur sagen, lächerlich. ich fahre zu der zeit oft und ich habe das noch nie gesehen das einer das angeln eingestellt hat wenn im "tiefen" grosse fische kamen



Was willst Du denn mit Deiner Aussage nun erreichen? 
Entweder meldet sich einer(viele), und sagt, daß er es klasse findet oder Du hast schon wieder ein Streitthema....das wurde doch hier auf zig Seiten durchgekauert, alles wurde gesagt, und der Winter kommt noch, da wirds noch genug ( oftmals sinnlose) Diskussionen  geben.......mein Tip!
Setz doch erstmal nen schönen Angelbericht rein mit schönen Fotos, da wirst Du mehr Abnehmer finden.... Gute  Nacht!


----------



## muz660socke (1. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn mit Deiner Aussage nun erreichen?
> Entweder meldet sich einer(viele), und sagt, daß er es klasse findet oder Du hast schon wieder ein Streitthema....das wurde doch hier auf zig Seiten durchgekauert, alles wurde gesagt, und der Winter kommt noch, da wirds noch genug ( oftmals sinnlose) Diskussionen  geben.......mein Tip!
> Setz doch erstmal nen schönen Angelbericht rein mit schönen Fotos, da wirst Du mehr Abnehmer finden.... Gute  Nacht!



So ist es !! 
Gruß Gerd
*

*


----------



## chris13 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Jetzt fängt das schon im September an???:vkönnt ihr nicht bis zum Februar warten?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



chris13 schrieb:


> Jetzt fängt das schon im September an???:vkönnt ihr nicht bis zum Februar warten?


 

Dann guck doch mal wann der Tröt erstellt wurde....:m


----------



## bennie (1. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Ich fahr mal eben zur Tanke ......


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn mit Deiner Aussage nun erreichen?
> Entweder meldet sich einer(viele), und sagt, daß er es klasse findet oder Du hast schon wieder ein Streitthema....das wurde doch hier auf zig Seiten durchgekauert, alles wurde gesagt, und der Winter kommt noch, da wirds noch genug ( oftmals sinnlose) Diskussionen  geben.......mein Tip!
> Setz doch erstmal nen schönen Angelbericht rein mit schönen Fotos, da wirst Du mehr Abnehmer finden.... Gute  Nacht!



|good: steinbit

ein thema wird geschlossen weil nur gestritten wird und den nächste kramt sofort einen neuen brennpunkt aus. das iss doch nich normal ;+ 

greez
andy


----------



## duck_68 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Vom aktuellen Wetter her, könnte man meinen es wäre schon wieder Februar.... Der scheiß Sommer scheint vielen Leuten aufs Gemüt zu schlagen - aber in letzter Zeit haben einige im Board sehr gut reagiert und solche potentiellen Zoff-Threads gleich dermaßen ins Lächerliche gezogen dass es (Gott sei Dank!!) nicht gekracht hat!!#6

Ich sage da nur "Torpedo-Crew":q:q


----------



## Angelmati (1. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Doch genau über diese Brennpunkte sollte man doch diskutieren!!!:g
Und wer dann anfängt zu beleidigen oder sonst was sollte hier nix schreiben sondern sachlich bleiebn!!:vik:

Ps: den das ist nicht normal??


----------



## duck_68 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



merkur92 schrieb:


> Doch genau über diese Brennpunkte sollte man doch diskutieren!!!:g
> Und wer dann anfängt zu beleidigen oder sonst was sollte hier nix schreiben sondern sachlich bleiebn!!:vik:
> 
> Ps: den das ist nicht normal??



Nachdem Du ja noch nicht lange angemeldet bist, hast Du auch noch keine "LD-Diskussionen" hier im Board "erlebt" - Die endeten fast ausnahmslos mit "Mord und Totschlag". Manch einer wurde deswegen sogar gesperrt - Gib zum Spass mal das Unwort "Laichdorsch" oder "Dorschmamas" in die Boardsuche ein - Du wirst staunen.....


übrigens geht es in diesem Thread sehr "normal" zu


----------



## bobbl (2. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Also ich hab nix dagegen,wenn jemand im Winter auf nen Kutter geht um nen Dickdorsch/Laichdorsch  zu fangen.
Ich werd es wahrscheinlich selber machen. Es ist einfach ein Abenteuer.
und was macht es, wenn -sagen wir- 1000 Angler ein paar Dickdorsche rausziehn? Wenn ein Trawler einmal durch nen Schwarm fährt dann hatt der doch 50 Mal so viel rausgeholt oder?
Und daher finde ich diese "Wir die AB-Mitglieder verurteilen Dickdorschangler und retten den Bestand Einstellung" dumm.


----------



## Rainer 32 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



bobbl schrieb:


> Also ich hab nix dagegen,wenn jemand im Winter auf nen Kutter geht um nen Dickdorsch/Laichdorsch  zu fangen.
> Ich werd es wahrscheinlich selber machen. Es ist einfach ein Abenteuer.
> und was macht es, wenn -sagen wir- 1000 Angler ein paar Dickdorsche rausziehn? Wenn ein Trawler einmal durch nen Schwarm fährt dann hatt der doch 50 Mal so viel rausgeholt oder?
> Und daher finde ich diese "Wir die AB-Mitglieder verurteilen Dickdorschangler und retten den Bestand Einstellung" dumm.



#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



bobbl schrieb:


> Und daher finde ich diese "Wir die AB-Mitglieder verurteilen Dickdorschangler und retten den Bestand Einstellung" dumm.



Richtig, fangt die letzten Laichdorsche so lange es noch welche gibt #6#6#6


----------



## chippog (2. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

es ist nur so, guter bobbl, dass die laichdorsche im öresund nicht getrawlt werden dürfen, da nämlich im gesamten öresund trawlverbot ist. das ist wohl auch so ziemlich der einzige grund, warum es dort überhaupt noch ne menge dorsch hat. übrigens, ein glück, dass du mit deiner einstellung kein berufsfischer bist, dann würdest du nämlich mit grösster wahrscheinlichkeit so reden: wenn ich die fische nicht raushole, holt sie eben ein anderer, also hole ich sie raus... die dorschbestände sind nicht nur so klein, dass sie keine solchen berufsfischer mehr verkrauften können, sondern leider schon so klein, dass sie auch keine solchen sportfischer mehr verkraften können. das ist dumm, richtig dumm. chippog, göteborg


----------



## andre23 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

und der letzte ld aus dem øresund gehørt mir ganz allein...

...der ist schon reserviert...und kommt sofort in die pfanne...

...was soll man sonst noch zum thema sagen???


----------



## h1719 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Woran sieht man überhaupt, ob es ein Weibchen od.ein Männchen ist?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



bobbl schrieb:


> Also ich hab nix dagegen,wenn jemand im Winter auf nen Kutter geht um nen Dickdorsch/Laichdorsch  zu fangen.
> Ich werd es wahrscheinlich selber machen. Es ist einfach ein Abenteuer.
> *und was macht es, wenn -sagen wir- 1000 Angler ein paar Dickdorsche rausziehn? Wenn ein Trawler einmal durch nen Schwarm fährt dann hatt der doch 50 Mal so viel rausgeholt oder?*
> Und daher finde ich diese "Wir die AB-Mitglieder verurteilen Dickdorschangler und retten den Bestand Einstellung" dumm.




Die Argumentationskette ist unlogisch
, nur weil irgendwer tausend Verbrechen begeht,rechtfertigt es doch nicht ein weiteres Vergehen.

Ansonsten müßtest du ja auch sagen,dass man heute ohne weiteres seinen Nachbarn umbringen darf .... Hitler,Stalin,Cäsar u.s.w. waren ja viel schlimmer,dagegen fällt ein kleiner Mord unter Nachbarn garnicht ins Gewicht.


Uli


----------



## esox_105 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Vom aktuellen Wetter her, könnte man meinen es wäre schon wieder Februar.... Der scheiß Sommer scheint vielen Leuten aufs Gemüt zu schlagen - aber in letzter Zeit haben einige im Board sehr gut reagiert und solche potentiellen Zoff-Threads gleich dermaßen ins Lächerliche gezogen dass es (Gott sei Dank!!) nicht gekracht hat!!#6
> 
> Ich sage da nur "*Torpedo-Crew*":q:q


 

... wer ruft da?


----------



## wallek (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

ich hol ma die Chips!!!


und die Drehlafette aus den Schrank!


----------



## degl (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

@all,

ich zitiere mal Tom Hanks aus "Forrest Gump"

DUMM IST DER,DER DUMMES TUT

Zitat Ende....................|wavey:

Also mache ich den Vorschlag: wir lassen den Elterntiere in ihrer Hochzeitsnacht die die Ruhe das zu tun,was Eltern so tun müssen und erfreuen uns in den kommenden Jahren an einer vermehrt aufkommenden Dorschpopulation..................

Und die Berufsfischer werden sich eh den Ast absägen,auf dem sie sitzen............was soll ein Fischer tun außer zu fischen|uhoh:

gruß degl


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... wer ruft da?




... wenn es hier so weitergeht, wird es bald Zeit, dass Ihr eingreift


----------



## janleo (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

da ich diesen ordner einmal erstellt habe ... bin ich doch sehr verwundert, dass er immer noch lebt. haben doch schon nach den ersten postings vermeintliche "identifikatoren" dieses forums verkündet, er würde zu, zitat: "mord und totschlag" führen. das tat er aber gar nicht! stattdessen wollten einige dieses thema wohl ersthaft diskutieren ... während eben gerade die schon erwähnten "identifikatoren" dieses thema ins lächerlich ziehen und ziehen wollten.

obwohl ich das dickdorschfischen ablehne, ziehe ich einen ernsthaften gestehenden laichdorschangler vor, als jemanden der den ganzen tag nur schwachsinn in einen threat schreibt.

zum thema:

ich angelte im diesem jahr anfang april im öresund. da es in diesem jahr besonders warm war, wurde mir gesagt der laichdorsch hätte schon abgelaicht und teilweise stimmt das auch.
aber was ich dort an land oder besser an bord zog, waren grauenhaft abgemagerte fischlappen. ich fing in diesem jahr sowiele große dorsche wie in keinem anderen jahr. allerdings waren die fische so entsetzlich abgemagert, dass ich teilweise durch den bauchlappen durchschauen konnte, wenn man ihn gegen eine lampe hielt. das rückenfilet eines 89cm dorsches war gerade mal 2,5 cm dick und kein schönes fischstück.

meine empfehlung, lasst die fische sich in dieser zeit erholen und fangt sie im august und september, dann habt ihr einen starken fisch an der angel und tolles filet zum runterschneiden.


lieben gruss
janleo°


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



janleo schrieb:


> ....
> 
> obwohl ich das dickdorschfischen ablehne, ......
> 
> ...




ist das nicht ein Wiederspruch ansich in Deinem Posting - einerseits Ablehnung des "LD-Angeln" um dann während der Laichzeit an den Öresund zum "Großdorsch" angeln zu fahren...  also ich weiß nicht... da fahre ich lieber im Sommer nach Nordnorwegen wo wirklich gute Dorsche (noch) in großen Stückzahlen vorkommen. 

Noch unverständlicher in Deinem Posting ist der Hinweis auf die schlechte Filetqualität der LD - aber Du hast sie trotzdem verwertet????? Da soll noch einer schlau werden....

Also doch blos alles "Dickdorschgeilheit" oder was??


Ich für meinen Teil habe das Dorschangeln in der Ostsee vor ca. 15 Jahren eingestellt und genieße seit dem das Fischen, Land und Leute in Norge!!!


Martin


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



janleo schrieb:


> da ich diesen ordner einmal erstellt habe ... bin ich doch sehr verwundert, dass er immer noch lebt. haben doch schon nach den ersten postings vermeintliche "identifikatoren" dieses forums verkündet, er würde zu, zitat: "mord und totschlag" führen. das tat er aber gar nicht! stattdessen wollten einige dieses thema wohl ersthaft diskutieren ... während eben gerade die schon erwähnten "identifikatoren" dieses thema ins lächerlich ziehen und ziehen wollten.
> 
> obwohl ich das dickdorschfischen ablehne, ziehe ich einen ernsthaften gestehenden laichdorschangler vor, als jemanden der den ganzen tag nur schwachsinn in einen threat schreibt.
> 
> ...




Da haste vollkommen Recht!#6

Was willste denn jetzt noch weiter diskutieren???|uhoh:|kopfkrat

Ist doch eigentlich schon alles gesagt, zu diesem Thema.


Wenn du den Trööt jetzt wieder aufwärmst (wohl wetterbedingt und aus Langeweile), brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern, wenn es hier bald abgeht!

Sollte dies allerdings dein Ziel sein, dann find ich das ganz schön arm!!!


----------



## janleo (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

ich finde meine aussage ziemlich klar!
es ist doch deutlich zu lesen, dass ich fast ausschliesslich ABGELAICHTE FISCHE gefangen habe. aber das problem ist, dass diese fische völlig abgemagert waren und als die luft aus ihnen raus waren, zusammenvielen wie hefeteig.

ich zitiere gerne nochmal meine empfehlung:

"meine empfehlung, lasst die fische sich in dieser zeit erholen und fangt sie im august und september, dann habt ihr einen starken fisch an der angel und tolles filet zum runterschneiden."



ich will gar nichts mehr diskutieren, ich bekam heute einen nachricht, dass immer noch in diesem threat gepostet wird und da habe ich halt auch noch mal was dazu gesagt.
meinetwegen könnt ihr diesen threat zumachen.

lieben gruss
janleo°


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ... wenn es hier so weitergeht, wird es bald Zeit, dass Ihr eingreift


 
Habe ich was verpasst....


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Habe ich was verpasst....




noch net:q:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> noch net:q:q


 
Chips und Cola habe ich schon gekauft......:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

geil.....


geht die laichdorschangelei jetzt schon los???
Wurde schon jemand umgebracht,weil er was geschrieben hat......


der thraed wird bestimmt noch sehr sehr lustig....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Chips und Cola habe ich schon gekauft......:m


 

ich renn kurz los....

dann bin ich auch bereit für den thraed,,,,:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

mal sehen wo die Hauptdarsteller bleiben - Vorhang hochlupf


keiner da


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

ich warte auch auf die hauptdarsteller..........


bin schon ganz wuschig......

cola und chips stehen schon parat....


----------



## duck_68 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Eigentlich bin ich dafür, dass man alle LD-Angler Teeren und Federn sollte, am besten dann noch öffentlich zur Schau stellen

Was meint Ihr


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. September 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdiskussion zur Dickdorschgeilheit*

Ohne Komentar geschlossen. #q


----------

